# GPU-Z still doesn't recognize Dell 8850M :-(



## skoczi (Nov 23, 2013)

I download the GPU-Z from post ksio89 but in my case still doesn't recognize my 8850M


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 23, 2013)

No idea what's wrong here. Are 3D apps/games working? Do you have the AMD drivers installed?

Do you have a second GPU (intel integrated) ?


----------



## skoczi (Nov 23, 2013)

Yes.. i have the latest drivers from AMD site - 13.11 beta 9.4 (from yesterday or today) and latest drivers 15.33.6.64.3345 (20.11.2013 dated) Intel HD 4400(i7-4500U). CoD 4 MW are work as well in Full HD and Extra Detail  This is Dell Inspiron 15R 5537 i7-4500U, 8850M but i don't know with DDR3 or GDDR5... and this is the thing that i wants to know with GPU-Z... Sorry for my English.



 

Device ID from Hardware Manager -
PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6823&SUBSYS_05EB1028&REV_00


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 23, 2013)

I am aware of an issue on laptops that have Intel integrated + AMD GPU. GPU-Z will take a long time to start and not work correctly.

This is probably what you are seeing.

I'm working with AMD on fixing it, but not much progress yet.


----------



## skoczi (Nov 23, 2013)

OK... thank you... i will hope that is GDDR5...  Good luck MEN!!!


----------



## ksio89 (Nov 25, 2013)

skoczi said:


> I download the GPU-Z from post ksio89 but in my case still doesn't recognize my 8850M



You must be Brazilian (as am I). I believe Catalyst Mobility Beta drivers are the culprit, they're nothing but pain in the as*. I had similar issues with Catalyst Mobility 13.11 beta 9.2. I uninstalled the beta drivers then installed Catalyst Mobility 13.9 WHQL (which is certified to work) and now GPU-Z (the build posted by W1zzard in the topic I created) correctly identifies the GPU in my laptop.

Link: http://drivers.softpedia.com/dyn-postdownload.php?p=292866&t=4&i=1

I hope it will work with this Catalyst package. Reply me if it doesn't.


----------

